# July Harvesting in the Victory Garden (new pics 7-28-13)



## kathrynn (Jul 9, 2013)

Starting to get some great veggies.  Some have hidden under monster sized leaves and have gotten big.  I actually have gotten 2 beautiful heads of cabbage too.  Here are some pics.













2013 pool party 6.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jul 9, 2013






These were from Friday and went into my Blue Ribbon Salsa













harvest 7-9 3.jpg



__ kathrynn
__ Jul 9, 2013






1st cabbage!  They did make it!













harvest 7-9.jpg



__ kathrynn
__ Jul 9, 2013






Other veggies













harvest 7-9 2.jpg



__ kathrynn
__ Jul 9, 2013






2nd heads of cabbage!  They smell great!

Thanks for looking!

Kat


----------



## webowabo (Jul 9, 2013)

Mighty fine Havest the Miss Kat... I wish I could get something growing other than dirt in my yard... ill try again next season ...  
Mike


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 15, 2013)

Welllll......my monster squash plant died!  Or it was on the way to being a DNR!  Squash bugs got into it...with all the rain we have had it was ugly looking....pulled it out today.

BUT....I have some gorgeous cabbages!  YES!  They did grow and the buggies didn't eat them all! SEE!













cabbages.jpg



__ kathrynn
__ Jul 15, 2013






Have one more that didn't make it in the picture!  I see some fermented kraut coming!

Also...have some more stuff that I got from the garden today....but this was the 1st pic.

Thanks for looking!

Kat


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 15, 2013)

Nice! I just harvested my first 2 white icicle radishes! Little cooler here than in your neck of the woods! 

Cabbage looks great!


----------



## disco (Jul 15, 2013)

I am with Alesia. I have green small tomatoes, my peppers are still a fantasy and I have only been able to harvest cool season crops, spinach, lettuce, snow peas. Oh well. No point in being jealous of a great garden. I'll just congratulate Kat on a fine looking crop and go back to my garden and dream.Disco


----------



## themule69 (Jul 15, 2013)

Kat

That is going to be some fine eats My garden is starting to payoff.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## foamheart (Jul 15, 2013)

I am impressed with summer cabbages. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  . All the gardens here have now cooked and are gone. I miss the old days when at worst a wind storm would lay down the corn or heaven forbide you needed to water the garden.

So Kraut or Chow-chow? I think Chow chow is a lost food, you never see or hear of it anymore. Probably in the grocery store right by the spiced peaches and crab apples. <sighs>

NIce lookin Cabbages.


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 15, 2013)

Possibly both Foam.....I have those cleaned up and the smallest one steaming (boiling) right now for part of my dinner.  I am going to see what recipe I want to try....could make a green tomato chow chow....have plenty of those too.

Will get some more pics in a bit of what I picked today and post later on.

I am just happy that they Made it!

Kat


----------



## foamheart (Jul 15, 2013)

They didn't just make it, some one took care of 'em.


----------



## shoneyboy (Jul 15, 2013)

Some fine veggies you have there, I was unable to plant a spring garden, but I will be on top of a fall garden though........


----------



## jaybone (Jul 15, 2013)

Great looking harvest Kat!
I've never had luck with cabbage.
My tomatoes are kickin' butt right now.
Made my first batch of salsa (actually a Pico de Gallo) a couple of days ago.
Cucumbers are having a hard time with the heat.
Peppers are all doing well.
Egg plant and zuchinni doing well also.
Continued luck with your harvests.


----------



## themule69 (Jul 15, 2013)

Kat

When I see cabage. I think pork or shrimp egg rolls
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





David


----------



## michael ark (Jul 15, 2013)

Looks good.foamheart you can find chow chow all over here . Some restraunts serve it with fish on fridays and most stores have it. Most southerners love picked stuff. I could take you to a bar or 2 that you could get pigs feet and eggs.


----------



## shoneyboy (Jul 15, 2013)

themule69 said:


> Kat
> When I see cabage. I think pork or shrimp egg rolls
> 
> 
> ...


 Me too, my mom makes some of the best I have ever eaten..........


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 15, 2013)

Best Cabbage I have ever seen out of a home garden. I had some friends in NJ that planted huge gardens every year and only got Softball sized Cabbage and Lettuce every year. On the Chow Chow subject. I live on the edge of PA Dutch / Amish country. By next month and continuing until fall, you don't need to go to far to pass houses with a table full of homemade Chow Chow and an Honesty Cash Box in the front yard. Of course you need to look for tight seals and the product gets refrigerated just in case...JJ


----------



## jaybone (Jul 15, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Best Cabbage I have ever seen out of a home garden. I had some friends in NJ that planted huge gardens every year and only got Softball sized Cabbage and Lettuce every year. On the Chow Chow subject. I live on the edge of PA Dutch / Amish country. By next month and continuing until fall, you don't need to go to far to pass houses with a table full of homemade Chow Chow and an Honesty Cash Box in the front yard. Of course you need to look for tight seals and the product gets refrigerated just in case...JJ



Can you explain Chow Chow to an ignorant California Boy?


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Jaybone.....I have put my canning book in the black hole somewhere in the house.  When I find it I can tell you everything that is in it.

It's basically a relish.  Has tomatoes, cabbages, onions, peppers and other goodies from the Garden in it.  Its chopped and cooked down to a soft relish.

When I was a kid...we would put the chow-chow as a topping on peas and beans....like others do chopped onions.  Was yummy.  The Chow-chow can be sweet all the way to savory.

Chef Jimmy....the largest of this cabbage...was 13 inches across.

Kat


----------



## smoking b (Jul 16, 2013)

Fine looking veggies Kat!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Do you have a big problem with squash vine borers? I didn't get to have my garden this year (it seems life had other plans for me...)  so I'm gonna drool over your pics the rest of the summer


----------



## foamheart (Jul 16, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Jaybone.....I have put my canning book in the black hole somewhere in the house.  When I find it I can tell you everything that is in it.
> 
> It's basically a relish.  Has tomatoes, cabbages, onions, peppers and other goodies from the Garden in it.  Its chopped and cooked down to a soft relish.
> 
> ...


Kat what variety of cabbage was that, looks sorta like Rio Verde.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 16, 2013)

KAt your bounty looks great. So far here we have harvested 4 pea pods, and a couple pieces of lettuce! We did see some okra pods starting to form though.


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 16, 2013)

B----yes....the borers got to them....that is why I pulled the entire lot of the squash out yesterday.  Those bugs and the rain just killed the plants.

Foam....I am at the Quilt Shop now....don't remember then name...but the little name tag is still in the garden...will look this afternoon.

Dirt....I am loving the fresh veggies.  The Pencil Cob corn has not tasseled yet...but its tall!  The green beans have blooms all over the place.

Below is an issue that a bunch of us around here are having with our cukes.  Thought at first the cukes had cross pollinated with the squash.  BUT...was told by one of the master gardeners here...that...with all the rain...and them hiding under the foliage...they are doing this.  Hate to waste them....but they are nasty.  Hard almost like a pumpkin.













garden cukes.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jul 16, 2013






Here is another pic from what I harvested yesterday.  There was a bunch more...but I sent a bunch home with my Son.













garden cukes and more.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jul 16, 2013






Again...thanks for looking!

Kat


----------



## foamheart (Jul 16, 2013)

You need chickens to help with all those plants you are throwing away! Maybe a nice little lawn tractor with 4 or 5 golden buffs........


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> You need chickens to help with all those plants you are throwing away! Maybe a nice little lawn tractor with 4 or 5 golden buffs........


Maybe I can borrow the chickens from across the street.  The lady has about 4 of them....and they are not allowed in the 'hood.

Kat


----------



## foamheart (Jul 16, 2013)

She's safe, 6 or less are just pets. LOL Guineas, ducks, geese and roosters are the exception to the rule.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 16, 2013)

@ Jay...There are some different varieties and veg combos but this is probably the most common style. You can add heat with Chili's too...

So, here's a good "garden variety" recipe to try - especially if you've got some extra veggies from the garden needing to be used before they go to waste. 

Try making a few extra batches for canning - so you can experience the flavor all year around. If you're adventuresome, try making your own variation - just the way you like it! 

Ingredients:








1 c. chopped green tomatoes
1 c. chopped bell peppers
1 c. chopped cabbage
1 whole cucumber, chopped
1 c. chopped onions
2 qt. water
1/4 c. salt
1 c. chopped carrots
1 c. chopped green beans
2 tsp. mustard seed
2 tsp. celery seed
2 c. vinegar
2 c. sugar

Soak the tomatoes, peppers, cucumbers and onions overnight in water and salt. Drain. Cook carrots and green beans for 10 minutes and drain. Mix all ingredients. Heat to a boil. Pack in jars and seal. Store in the refrigerator or process for longer storage. Makes about a quart and a half.

Chow Chow recipe given by Matthew Miller


----------



## jaybone (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks Chef Jimmy J!
The recipe looks pretty good.


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 17, 2013)

Foam....looked this morning at the tag for the cabbages....it's a Bonnie Plant....and the name is "Bonnie's Best Cabbage".

Here is what some things look like this morning.













7-17-13.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jul 17, 2013






some of the maters from this morning....and I shared these with my Mom.













7-17-13 3.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jul 17, 2013






Green beans are happy and have blooms.

Will add a few more pics....when Huddler will let me.

Kat


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 17, 2013)

7-17-13 2.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jul 17, 2013






Cayenne peppers to make my Hot Sauce













7-17-13-4.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jul 17, 2013






The pencil cob corn is tall.  Not tasseled yet....but is lush!

Kat


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 17, 2013)

Looked at our garden yesterday. We have 3 zucchini starting and about a dozen 1" long okra pods. Found 3 more pea pods and  ripe blueberries. We no longer have lettuce harvested it all for two tiny salads last night.


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 17, 2013)

I am wanting to plant some turnips or kale later on for fall.....but there is a jungle a foot in the garden.  I cant pull them all out....but little by little I may get there.

Kat


----------



## jeffed76 (Jul 17, 2013)

Those cabbage look great!  I've got to plan some next year.


----------



## disco (Jul 17, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> I am wanting to plant some turnips or kale later on for fall.....but there is a jungle a foot in the garden.  I cant pull them all out....but little by little I may get there.
> 
> Kat


Spend 1/2 hour a day weeding it is good for your soul. Bad for your back, good for your soul.

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Jul 17, 2013)

Builds Character?


----------



## disco (Jul 17, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> Builds Character?


According to the missus, if you marry a character, you have made a mistake.

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Jul 17, 2013)

Disco said:


> According to the missus, if you marry a character, you have made a mistake.
> 
> Disco


Dang I always wondered what I was doing wrong........... I just figured it was true that women really are smarter than us.


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 22, 2013)

Here are some views from the Victory Garden today.  Corn is finally starting to tassel!  Yipeeee!  Put some epsom salts at the base of the mater plants to give them a boost.  Grey and overcast today....more rain coming...so the epsom salts will get into that dirt.













garden 7-21-4.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jul 22, 2013






The tallest corn stalk













garden 7-21.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jul 22, 2013






From the diving board view of the garden













garden 7-21-2.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jul 22, 2013






Pole beans are growing great













garden 7-21-3.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jul 22, 2013






More tassels on that pencil cob corn!

Thanks for looking!

Kat


----------



## smoking b (Jul 22, 2013)

That's a nice little garden you have there Kat!


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 22, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> That's a nice little garden you have there Kat!


Thanks Jeramy!  Having fun and learning what not to do next year.

Kat


----------



## disco (Jul 22, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Here are some views from the Victory Garden today.  Corn is finally starting to tassel!  Yipeeee!  Put some epsom salts at the base of the mater plants to give them a boost.  Grey and overcast today....more rain coming...so the epsom salts will get into that dirt.
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Kat


Now I know why it is called a Victory Garden. It certainly is a winner.

Disco


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks Disco....this is the biggest I have ever done.  Did the Victory part....(1) for history...and back during the Wars....folks did gardens to help feed the family (2) to prove to my Husband that I don't have a black thumb and will actually stick to it (3) just becuz I love canning and fresh produce too.

Gotta get to those green beans.

Kat


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 28, 2013)

I am sooooo excited!  I have never grown corn before.  The Stalks are soooooo tall.  Here in this pic you can see how much taller they are than our 6 foot fence. Please don't look at the weeds. But they are growing nicely too...thank you very much. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















7-28 corn patch.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jul 28, 2013






AND...I have my first 2 baby ears of corn!  Woot Woot!













7-28 baby ears of corn.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jul 28, 2013






Aren't they cute!!!! 

Thanks for looking!

Kat


----------



## disco (Jul 28, 2013)

Congratulations. Fresh corn is the best! A fantasy around here, but the best.

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Jul 28, 2013)

Is that the pencil corn? If so you said it was heritage right?


----------



## daveomak (Jul 28, 2013)

Nice lookin' corn...  Shoepeg....  I like shoepeg corn...   It's good.....  but I've only had canned, never fresh....  

Dave


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 29, 2013)

This is a Mennonite Corn and the "seeds" were from a Community up in Tennessee.  Supposedly the cobs are very small and red...and the kernals are white...and sweet to taste.  We will see in a few weeks.  If these are as good as Lynn said...I will keep a cob and let it dry for seeds this next year.

Love Shoe-peg corn too.  Makes that great shoe-peg corn salad.

Kat


----------

